# Sanremo Verona 3 Group



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

Hi gals and guys,

as per the thread title has anyone had much experience with these?

Looking to start a small coffee shop (internal to my company) within the next 12 months and would prefer to get the stock in now so I can concentrate on running costs as opposed to fixed.

Anyway I digress, will be looking to do around 100 cups per day (and that's just me drinking it, ahem) though would like to scale it up if we ever decide to open up.

I'm not overly fussed with volumetric vs gravimetric though I do like an element of control if I decide I want to pour the odd shot. I suspect it will have peak periods around morning and lunchtime.

If not the Sanremo Verona - could anyone advise another model? Also, based in Hampshire/New Forest where the water is relatively (relatively, try bloody) hard so any guidance on water filters would be great too!

Thanks

Mark


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Forget a 3 group - a 2 group + Instanta type hot water boiler is much more versatile.

Do you want PID control for each group (eg Verona), or a standard HX system ?


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

espressotechno said:


> Forget a 3 group - a 2 group + Instanta type hot water boiler is much more versatile.
> 
> Do you want PID control for each group (eg Verona), or a standard HX system ?


Thanks for the comment! Prefer PID control for each group. It's a personal preference but HX was never my thing.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

How many cups do you expect to make during each rush period?


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> How many cups do you expect to make during each rush period?


In the first year if we stay internal, probably around 30-50 in the space of approx 30-40 mins.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Can do you a great deal on a Fracino Pid 2 or 3 group and filter...... Pm me if you interested. Andy


----------



## Bibium (Nov 14, 2018)

Hi,

Check out the excellent reviews on the Sanremo Verona RS on our website:

>

If you are interested in this machine click "Get My 4 Quotes" to receive four competitive quotes from our partner vendors.

The Bibium Team


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Bibium said:


> Hi,
> 
> Check out the excellent reviews on the Sanremo Verona RS on our website:
> 
> ...


I believe you should be paying the forum for advertising!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Bibium said:


> Hi,
> 
> Check out the excellent reviews on the Sanremo Verona RS on our website:
> 
> ...


Yes, please follow the advertising links and make contact if you're interested. I'll be removing links to your site...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

To the OP , you dont need a 3 group ... a hx with a big enough boiler will be temp stable. Your customers wont notice the difference of 1c here or there on extraction temp


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks all, any recommendations for a decent HX that is also visually pleasing? (Sorry I know, I don't expect much..)


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

machine appearance will depend on it's surroundings - ie. a modern techie office may suit a modern design... or maybe a retro design....

A Google rummage should give some ideas.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Appearance is something yet you are more worried about , most people wont care beyond it looking clean.

You have to work with gear though that you want to work with.


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Appearance is something yet you are more worried about , most people wont care beyond it looking clean.
> 
> You have to work with gear though that you want to work with.


I'm not sure where you are getting "more worried about" unless you mean an additional worry which is spot on, as aesthetics is a factor given some of the staff we have.

Main factors are still the frequency at peak periods, the ability to play (i.e. not fully auto) and scalability in that is it worth getting a machine that can handle 200-400 if the internal cafe is opened to service users etc.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

https://www.fracino.com/pid.html


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

coffeebean said:


> https://www.fracino.com/pid.html


Thanks I'll take a look.


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

EspressoClinic.com said:


> If you are about to get 3g Verona PID - check condition of the front boilers. For first few years San Remo was using wrong o-ring causing leaks after 2-3 years of usage. Corrosion kills screws, and boiler has to be replaced


Thanks for the advice, I've currently got it in the garage while I'm installing a 3 phase power supply and working out water filter. The unit itself is 2014 and seems ok (heats up etc) but will pull it apart at the weekend when I've got some decent light.

Cheers!


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

I think one of the Verona' PCBs is located under the driptray, on the right - just ready to go pop when wet (!)

Would be worth sealing up that PCB box with silicone mastic.


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

espressotechno said:


> I think one of the Verona' PCBs is located under the driptray, on the right - just ready to go pop when wet (!)
> 
> Would be worth sealing up that PCB box with silicone mastic.


The seller has sent me the last service invoice and statement of work, and yup - looks like the PCB was replaced due to shorting/wet.

I'm going to mastic it up as you say as it looks like the replacement was around 350 inc vat.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

That's why the Scottish San Remo distributor stopped selling Veronas 1-2 years ago (!)

(Under the driptray, or on the machine floor, is a daft place to site any electronics imho)


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

espressotechno said:


> That's why the Scottish San Remo distributor stopped selling Veronas 1-2 years ago (!)
> 
> (Under the driptray, or on the machine floor, is a daft place to site any electronics imho)


Cheers! The unit itself is in relatively good nick, its had a thorough service though seems to be leaking a bit too much steam (IMO) from the top left of the boiler (I assume its the pressure release valve) when heating up to get to temperature as I've had the cover off.

At the moment I've got it opened up as a "project" in the kitchen until I'm happy that it is in full working order. Here it is with the cover back on.

  _DSF4367 by Mark Barnes, on Flickr


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Steam leak will be from either the anti-vac valve or the boiler safety valve. A new anti-vac valve is cheap, as is a safety valve.

*PS* Your machine will need a boiler pressure test & certification for it's commercial work environment....(your insurance company may insist on one)


----------

